# Zugriffsstatistik



## realdave (5. August 2002)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man Zugriffsstatistiken von einer Seite bekommt, die bereits (vor ca. einem Jahr) upgeloaded worden ist?
Außerdem will ich eine neue Seite uploaden und benötige ebenfalls Zugriffsstatistiken dafür.
Ich will ja schließlich wissen wie bekannt meine Seite ist (..wird) 
;-)


----------



## Bandit_profi (5. August 2002)

So wie ich das verstanden habe möchtest du jetzt wissen wie oft deine Seite schon besucht wurde im letzten Jahr!? Hm, das wirst du nicht mehr in erfahrung bringen, es seiden dein Provider hat Logfiles von nem ganzen Jahr ;-). Kannst ja mal Nachfragen.

Für deine neuen Seiten kannst du entweder nen "Statistik Service" benutzten oder selbst die Statistiken per PHP anlegen. 
Leider weiss ich gerade nicht die URLs der Service und nach ner PHP Statistik kannste ja mal im PHP Forum nach fragen. Dann muss dein Server aber PHP unterstützen was du wiederum bei deinem Provider erfährst ob ers kann oder net.


----------



## untread (5. August 2002)

mach auf deine neue seite nen counter...
--> php


----------



## Christoph (6. August 2002)

Wenn du Zugriff auf die Logfiles Des Webservers hast kannst du sie entweder durchleses  oder mit *Webtrends* auswerten. Kostet aber ein bissl)

Vielleicht hat dein Webspaceanbieter bereits statistiken #


----------

